# What do people do with their lasers?



## waddup (Dec 19, 2010)

are they just fun to beam about the place, 



or is there a 'real world' use for them?



i did search... no luck


----------



## Emma_Alan (Mar 16, 2011)

Green laser pointers can also be used for amateur astronomy. On a moonless night, a green laser pointer beam can often be clearly seen, allowing someone to accurately point out individual stars to others nearby. Also, these green laser pointers are commonly used by astronomers worldwide at star parties or for conducting lectures in astronomy. Astronomy laser pointers are also commonly mounted on telescopes in order to align the telescope to a specific star or location. Laser alignment is much easier than aligning through using the eyepiece


----------



## dankyball (Mar 17, 2011)

Emma_Alan said:


> Green laser pointers can also be used for amateur astronomy. On a moonless night, a green laser pointer beam can often be clearly seen, allowing someone to accurately point out individual stars to others nearby. Also, these green laser pointers are commonly used by astronomers worldwide at star parties or for conducting lectures in astronomy. Astronomy laser pointers are also commonly mounted on telescopes in order to align the telescope to a specific star or location. Laser alignment is much easier than aligning through using the eyepiece


Is it forbidden by American government?
Just thinking..


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Mar 17, 2011)

It is illegal to point a laser in airspace that a plane will fly through. Not that there are easily discernible roads in the sky that planes will take. I think the law is just vague enough so that if you are caught and you look like a punk kid troublemaker, you can be arrested and fined, while if you show that you are well educated and know what you are doing and aware of the dangers, that they can let you off with a warning or something.

Just be aware of planes, and be careful of tunnel vision when looking through the scope with the laser pointer on, and draw a circle around the star you're star pointing, rather than directly at it. Just in case. Your fellow observers will know what object you are referencing, and even if it IS a plane with marker lights out and strobes non-functional, the laser will not have hit it.


----------



## bltkmt (Mar 17, 2011)

I drive my dog crazy with it - he loves to chase it.


----------



## Dr.Viper (Mar 18, 2011)

I use mine occasionally to burn stuff.. I get that temptation when i remember those YouTube videos. My cat finds it interesting and gives a chase, so i sometimes tag with it. But, the 200 mW san scar the wall paints if held for some long time....


----------



## Throwjunkie (Mar 18, 2011)

I have 15 home built lasers ranging from 200mW up to 2W power I use them to cut stuff while on my Mill they cut certian materials very cleanly and yes I use them to burn stuff as well but mostly as tools.

Joe


----------



## Illum (Mar 18, 2011)

Emma_Alan said:


> Green laser pointers can also be used for amateur astronomy. On a moonless night, a green laser pointer beam can often be clearly seen, allowing someone to accurately point out individual stars to others nearby.



Amateur astro here, I can tell from experience anything over 35mw [532nm] is too bright. Some of the deep sky objects are wiped out from some people pointing 100mw [532nm] at them. The best ones I've used is around 35mw, no...it doesn't burn things, it is what it is, a star pointer. 



bshanahan14rulz said:


> It is illegal to point a laser in airspace that a plane will fly through. Not that there are easily discernible roads in the sky that planes will take.



Over here pointing lasers at aircraft is considered a felony over a misdemeanor, the best way to look for an aircraft is the strobe beacon the the fuselage [may have strobes top and bottom] as well as navigational lights not unlike that of a maritime vessel. 

When in doubt, refrain from pointing it out.Lets face it, people like to see their lasers reflect light off of stuff. I wrapped a balloon in aluminum foil to demonstrate the range of a laser before, it was a crowd pleaser.
The way technology shifts, eventually there'll come a day when "I didn't think it would cause so much carnage" applies:


----------



## MartinDWhite (Mar 18, 2011)

Like others have said.....my dog loves to chase the low powered one. The 1100mw one I just ot put together today. I have used it to burn wood, paper, cardboard, point at the sky, and impress myself. Tomorrow I plan to use it to light a bn fire....maybe. 

I plan to do some science with my kids with it also. I got two pairs of gasses with it to protect both of our eyes.


----------



## nfetterly (Mar 18, 2011)

I have one on a keychain that was made by someone here, focuses & runs on 3 coin batteries. I work in industry & use it for tracing pipe or pointing out valves etc, up in the pipe rack. Green lasers work great for that too. The green laser I have is NOT for presentations - too bright. But if you happen to be in Argentina, on top of a hotel after about 2 lbs of GREAT beef, lots of great wine & now you are enjoying Cuban cigars (I'm not a cigar smoker - but these were pretty darn good) & some Jack Daniels - they are GREAT FUN. Shining on buildings far away, or down into apartments. Fond memories.


----------



## CoherentDrew (Mar 20, 2011)

They're fun to build and modify, just like flashlights. Obviously pointing things out. Most often just for showing off, most people still havn't seen blue (445nm) Blu-ray (405nm) or especially yellow (589nm) in a handheld at least. Pest control? I can take down a boxelder bug from across the room with about a half watt of 405:shrug:.If it makes photons, I like it


----------



## kaptain_zero (Mar 20, 2011)

Here's an example of what NOT to do with a laser: http://cnews.canoe.ca/CNEWS/Crime/2011/03/10/17568756.html and here's another series of incidents: http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/manitoba/story/2008/10/31/laser-eyes.html

Regards

Christian


----------



## Kenom (Mar 20, 2011)

I use mine to make laser light shows for entertainment purposes. I love to put on a good laser light show on the 4th to go with the fireworks. 





I also use mine for astronomy.

I also use mine for playing with my dog/cat

I also use mine for engraving objects or wood burning art. *(haven't got any pictures to show sorry)





I also use mine to cut out plastic parts without making a mess.

I also use mine for rescue option if I get lost in the woods, I can flash a search plane or helicopter to let them know where I am.

I also use mine to start a fire at my camp site if my matches are wet.

I also use mine for showing a customer exactly what is inside a view of a surveillance camera by using a line generator to create a specific line to show feild of view.

I also use mine so that other people can point out what they are talking about.


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Mar 21, 2011)

I always assumed those grooves were hollow, what do you have in your grooves?


----------



## Larbo (Mar 21, 2011)

Every now and then I bring out my 50mw green to shine in the house (carefully) or outside on the ground. Being a few miles from a county airport I dont shine it up in the trees or sky as I dont want 3 fire trucks, 6 cop cars,the fbi and faa invading my street along with a njsp helocopter overhead.


----------



## blub (Mar 21, 2011)

I use mine camping to wave around in the campfire smoke and up at the sky is about all, green is good because it's visible in the daylight....after that I just put it away because I have so many kids and adults asking to play with it and blinding each other no matter how many times you tell them to stop.


----------



## Russ Prechtl (Mar 21, 2011)

I use mine a lot to point to things on the screen when I'm teaching classes at work (I teach quite a bit). I also use it in the plant to point out mechanical structures in elevated locations. At home, I use them to entertain the cats!


----------



## CoherentDrew (Mar 22, 2011)

bshanahan14rulz said:


> I always assumed those grooves were hollow, what do you have in your grooves?


The kryton grooves come with rubber grip inserts. A lot of people take them out. The small tritium vails fit nice in the grooves too


----------



## cooldog (Mar 26, 2011)

I just got a cheap (20USD) green pointer off Amazon claiming 100 mW -- no idea if that's true. Great amusement making patterns, linking stars in constellations, doing eerie beams down trails. Great dog walking toy thought he's not really interested (a good thing). I don't think its powerful enough to burn anything, but its a lot of fun to play with. Always try to do an air traffic check before I point it up.


----------



## Illum (Mar 26, 2011)

Larbo said:


> I dont want 3 ... cop cars,... invading my street along with a ... helocopter overhead.



Shine your HID around when you live about 6 miles to NASA's launch pads on a launch night and you will get it, exactly that.


----------



## Juan (Apr 2, 2011)

nice topic. 
My cats love it as well. And also it can be used as emergency circumstances, outdoor camping for SOS use. :huh:


----------



## HKCHEF (Apr 4, 2011)

How about on the end of handguns, rifles, and shotguns for aiming purposes.


----------



## Nexttime (Apr 13, 2011)

waddup said:


> are they just fun to beam about the place,
> 
> 
> 
> or is there a 'real world' use for them?



I used a HeNe laser to make holograms in 1985. So, that was more than just waving a laser around for a pet to chase. Was it practical? Not really, I guess, but I still have some nice holograms.


----------



## Nikola T Series (Apr 14, 2011)

HKCHEF said:


> How about on the end of handguns, rifles, and shotguns for aiming purposes.


----------



## Nikola T Series (Apr 14, 2011)

Are there any trekkies that have installed lasers into a model of the starship Enterprise?
And LEDs for window lights?


----------



## snijok (Apr 14, 2011)

Holography! There is a need in powerful and vibration-free laser for that. Exceptional quality is needed too.
I used 200mW red battery powered and green-blue 400mW argon lasers to make holograms of different colors.


----------



## jolie (Apr 25, 2011)

most of our clients to make the laser projector for laser show. Some lab us the laser for physics.


----------



## VBurd2128 (May 3, 2011)

Great Topic! I am opening up my own back-alley laser eye surgery clinic


----------



## ATF628 (May 15, 2011)

Make my kitty get some exercise. She loves chasing it.


----------



## 2xTrinity (May 15, 2011)

Leisure --

I've recorded holograms

Work --

I've recorded holograms (not to make "pretty 3d pictures", but optical elements)
Making interferometers for high-precision alignment/micropositioning
Use tunable wavelength lasers to detect certain molecules/proteins in blood biosensors


----------



## whetrock (May 22, 2011)

I've got a crappy wally world laser and I haven't realy found a practical use for it however it's very entertaining to watch the dog try and run it down.


----------



## andyw513 (Jun 6, 2011)

I've got several I've collected over the years, I use them for a wide array of things:

My <5mw lasers are used to entertain the cats, point things out in presentations, and stuff like that.

The <100mw green, red violet ones are used to point in long distances: "see that rock on that mountain way over there?"

The >100mw greens and reds are used to burn and impress (sometimes I'm a "look what I have" person, I can't help it)

I have one ~1W laser I use only for complete incineration purposes. There's an indescribably odd sense of power you seem to attain when you light a match from over 10 feet away! ...and sometimes I use it for long-er distance pointing: "See that rock on that far mountain...behind the one I just showed you?"


----------



## jayflash (Jun 21, 2011)

My son received a 100mW green laser and promptly directed it about 300 - 500 feet away into a grassy field of geese with their young goslings. The geese freaked and all quickly ran toward the nearby river and paddled to the opposite bank. That was funny and unexpected because my son hardly moved the green spot around.


----------



## ADDISON (Jul 1, 2011)

The most fascinating and best use of laser according to me is usage in medical science.Which is helping people in saving their lives.


----------



## Illum (Jul 1, 2011)

medical lasers are purchased for a specific use, I think this thread mainly concerns with portable lasers affordable in terms of the consumer market, ones typically suffices only for the wow effect...


----------



## genius5th (Jul 1, 2011)

burn things, point stars out, point at distant objects,


----------



## Fernbay (Jul 3, 2011)

I have a blue arctic spyder.
Looks spectacular on a dark night with misting rain and the dot pattern lens on 

It's 'official' purpose is as a tool for pointing out aerials on rooftops


----------



## Mo13 (Jul 7, 2011)

dankyball said:


> Is it forbidden by American government?
> Just thinking..


 
As well as it being illegal to point in airspace, it is also illegal to buy, sell, or own any laser pointer with a power greater than 5mW. Bear in mind: there are hundreds of websites that will ship the more powerful lasers into the US, and I have never heard of anyone being caught or arrested or fined in the process of buying a laser that is overpowered.


----------

